# Bucks' losing streak reaches 10



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-losing-streak-reaches-10-games-b99152099z1-233708391.html


> The losing streak just keeps growing ... and growing.
> 
> This time the Bucks were not blown out the way they were against Charlotte and Detroit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

And the Bucks keep rolling.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Andrew Wiggins in Milwaukee, basically Canada? haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This Thanksgiving, Bucks fans are thankful for their team losing.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

ChrisWoj said:


> Andrew Wiggins in Milwaukee, basically Canada? haha


The question is, are we Riggin' for Wiggins or are we Sorry for Jabari?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Tough call. I would be thankful for either one.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

kreutz35 said:


> The question is, are we Riggin' for Wiggins or are we Sorry for Jabari?


You'd be happy with either, but Wig is more of a fit with his love of the great white north.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I just want a top 4 pick.. Thats all i care about at this point


----------

